# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Color Quiz

## Howie

A simple experiment&#33;
Because of my own theory on the matter of colors and the mind, I will post the results after some data has been gathered
_Thanks anyone who participates&#33;_

1. I have never had a dream in color 

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?

6. Do you have black and  white dreams? 

7. Comments
5.Questions or comments

When you imply a color please use the most direct form of the color has you are capable off.  For example, rather than brown was it dark/light, sepia, burnt umber, etc. ----&#62; (color guide)
Thank you&#33; 
Visit HERE if you would like to create _your own_ color.

----------


## Howie

1. I have never had a dream in color = *No*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?* yes 90%*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. =* Everyday colors I would normally see.* 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % *Yes 5 %* 

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? = *Yes.I have had two or three dreams with as many colors as I could possibly describe. For the majority of them there is a dirty yellowish tint and or a green hue. Both subdued
*

6. Do you have black ans white dreams? =*Yes 5%*

7. Comments  ::rainbow::

----------


## Nirvana Starseed

*1. I have never had a dream in color* = No 

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often. %* = Yes 99% 

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. =* My dreams mostly consist of the same colors which I observe in real life. However the colors seem to be rendered differently. As I was talking about in my other thread about "dream atmosphere" The only example that I can think to convey this princible is the look and feel of colors of a video game, and how they differ to real life. You will find the colors are rendered a certain way. The same princible here can be observed in dreams. Personally my dream color atmosphere is a mixture between video game and real life style. But this description does not do it justice.

*4.Questions or comments =*	The study of colors I think would fit in the subject area of my. "Dream nature" study. being a precise aspect of this area.

Interesting choice of study Howetzer. I look forward to hearing responses. Also Interesting you have a yellowish tint or green hue. My guess is that is a personalized dream atmoshere that you have subconsiously or consiously adopted, that can be changed or controlled. As with all of us.

----------


## poeticDreamer

1. *I have never had a dream in color*:  No

2. *Do you dream in color? If so how often?*:  Yes, 97% of the time

3. *My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors*:  Most of the colors I normally see, but much more intense.  For instance, rather than the normal orange/blue/purple sky you normally see at sunset, I see a very intense, consistant burnt orange.  And green grass and trees can sometimes seem very sharp, as if you turned the contrast up on your TV.  I also see a theme of blue and white in my dreams.  Blue houses with white trim, white apartments with blue trim, blue and white paper, blue and white cars, blue and white clothes...you get the idea.

4. *Do you have monochromatic dreams?* maybe 2%

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*  Only in the sense that they are sharper and clearer than in real life.

6. *Do you have black and white dreams?*  not often.  maybe 1% of the time

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> *
> 
> 1. I have never had a dream in color 
> 
> 2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
> 
> 3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  
> 
> ...



1) That is false. I always dream in color
2) Yes, all the time
3) They consist of typical colors, though there are some that I have that I am wearing a really neat white robe that I wouldn't see in that type of white.  ::dreaming::  
4) Occasionally. I typically dream of many colors, but there have been a few times I have done that in blue.
5) Unsure what you mean by that...
6) A couple of times, but they only last a few minutes
7) Comments.....????
.....

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> 1) That is false. I always dream in color
> 2) Yes, all the time
> 3) They consist of typical colors, though there are some that I have that I am wearing a really neat white robe that I wouldn't see in that type of white.  
> 4) Occasionally. I typically dream of many colors, but there have been a few times I have done that in blue.
> 5) Unsure what you mean by that...
> 6) A couple of times, but they only last a few minutes
> ...



1. ??That is false. For you. Maybe not everyone.
# 5 = I have has dreams that have a hue of magnificent color, shades I would not see as I were to walk around while awake. That is one reason I put the color guide to aid people who are unfamiliar with odd colors they may see in their 
dream.

Thank you for your input Nesgirl119   :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> *
> 
> 1. ??That is false. For you. Maybe not everyone.
> # 5 = I have has dreams that have a hue of magnificent color, shades I would not see as I were to walk around while awake. That is one reason I put the color guide to aid people who are unfamiliar with odd colors they may see in their 
> dream.
> 
> Thank you for your input Nesgirl119 *



Hey, no prob!!
1) I know it probably would be true for people, especially my little friend at school who is blind (I usually bother her about how she dreams all the time!)
5) Yeah, in a way, sometimes they can be brighter. Usually the only thing I ever notice that is brighter is the white robe...& that is only in those ...? dreams!

----------


## Gwendolyn

1. I have never had a dream in color *I always dream in color*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *Yes. 100% of the time*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. *The colors that are in my dream are almost always identical to those of waking life*


4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %  *Never. 0% of the time*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *As mentioned above, I usually dream in colors which correspond with waking life colors. Occasionally, the colors in my dreams are more iridecent, though*

6. Do you have black ans white dreams? *Never.*

----------


## PhowaBoy

1. I have never had a dream in color =no

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? =yes, all the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  =true color, minus some saturation

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?=0%

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?=yes

6. Do you have black and white dreams? =no

7. Comments

All my dreams seem to occur in a slightly washed out fashion.

----------


## Nirvana Starseed

Howezter after thinking about your experiment, something interesting last night.

As I was falling asleep I couldn't help but see a dirty yellowish tint with a sort of green hue. 

I remember not wanting any of the colors of the dream to be filtered with this, and found it only very slightly irritating the filter was present. But did not care that much.

The point is I dreamt about this after you mentioned it. And have never dreamt it before, until now.

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Nirvana Starseed_
> *Howezter after thinking about your experiment, something interesting last night.
> 
> As I was falling asleep I couldn't help but see a dirty yellowish tint with a sort of green hue. 
> 
> I remember not wanting any of the colors of the dream to be filtered with this, and found it only very slightly irritating the filter was present. But did not care that much.
> 
> The point is I dreamt about this after you mentioned it. And have never dreamt it before, until now.*



As we can usually change our dream seen, I don't see why colors would not apply as well . In your case,  it was most likely mnemonically induced. Don't you think? As you were thinking about it.
One of the main reasons for this study is because I was curious to see if most people have experienced dreams in earth tones or non primary colors compared to primary. Depending on many variables I would think could change the outcome.
Without fostering the thought of new colors it seems as though most have had dreams in their "everyday" colors. I thought maybe the subconscious would, at times, introduce new colors, as it has with me, and possibly have an underlining reason for doing so.

----------


## Howie

This pinned my personality down to the tee!

Try it out------>  http://www.colorstrology.com/  ::D:

----------


## Night Wolf

1. I have never had a dream in colour              NO

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?             YES, pretty sure 100%

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.              NORMAL COLOURS

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %                          NO

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?                NO

6. Do you have black and white dreams?                                                          NO

Well, that was easy.  :smiley:  

I went to that Colorstrology website too!
My colour is AQUA, which I already knew (my birthstone is Aquamarine)

Here's what it said:  
"The colour for the month of March is fair Aqua. Dreamy and illusive, this colour helps guide people between the concious and subconcious worlds."

There's more, but I liked that bit.   ::D:

----------


## Underfinger

1. I have never had a dream in color. FALSE

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 100% of the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. Pretty much how I wish the world would be. Colors are generally more vivid.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % No, but sometimes colors are blurred giving certain places one color of all the combined colors in the area.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? I'm not sure what this means. But generally the colors are never the colors of my school (spend most of my day there of course) which are all boring colors. Grey mostly

6. Do you have black and white dreams? No

7. Comments 
5.Questions or comments 

This is based off of all the dreams i can remember at the moment. Which isn't many, but I feel they represent the rest of my dreams.[/b]

----------


## Neruo

*

1. I have never had a dream in color* . No, I do have color in my dreams =)

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
*  About allways if I remember my dreams.
*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  
* Normal colors... maybe even 'weaker' colors then in normal life.
*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
* never had one. 0%
*5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
* No.
*6. Do you have black and  white dreams? 
* No.
*7. Comments 
* 
The colors I dream never are that vivid =(  Maybe I can somehow make it more colorfull, or in LD's or something.

----------


## MCB

Hello, here we go:

*1. I have never had a dream in color* 
 No, I always dream in color.

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?* 
 Always.

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.*
 Everyday colors, but I always have bl, unless it's in a very specific ambience.

*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %*
 I only had one that was wine-dark-red based, even the light was red.

*5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*
 Yes, once I was in a very weird environment in which everything was very intence-colored and bright. I don't think there were any shadows.

*6. Do you have black and white dreams?*
 No, that's for people with psychotic problems (I'm not kidding).

*7. Comments*
 The colors in my dreams are very vivid and I think they are very important . Maybe because I pay a lot of attention to them during the day.

That's it. I hope you gather a lot of  information with this quiz  :wink2:  Good luck!

Some colors for you:
 ::rainbow::

----------


## Sortilegio

> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> *
> 
> 1. I have never had a dream in color *
> 
> 2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *
> 
> 3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. *
> 
> ...



1. False
2. True, mostly like 80-90% of the time
3. A gray to white scale
4. sometimes like a 10-15%, when in strange places mostly
5. A gray to white scale, that basically opacs all the colors into being less brighter
6. Sometimes like a 2-5%

I noticed most people have brighter colors in their dreams, but mine are more faded and always has, strange?

----------


## Amethyst Star

1. I have never had a dream in color: 
-False

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
-Most of the time, 99%

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
-It varies.  I don't often pay attention to the colors around me when I'm waking, and I'm not an artist, so I usually don't really recall colors in my dreams.  When I do recall them, I usually have dreams with brighter colors I associate them with the color white with a blue tint, as if there's a white overlay over the whole dream. (#E0FFFF, #F0F8FF)  More often, though not frequently that I recall, there is a rust-brown overlay, causing everything to appear darker, though not dark as if the sun were going down.   Possible colors comparing to it could be #8B2500, #B13E0F, #8A360F

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? 
-Not really, but occasionaly there are those "overlays."

5.Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
-I normally don't notice, but normally they don't unless it's and LD.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 
-I've had one or two that I can recall, but generally not.

-Amé

----------


## Peregrinus

> 1. I have never had a dream in color [/b]



False




> 2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?[/b]



Yes, most of the time.  I notice color in probably 90% of my dreams.  I doubt that the other 10% are B&W (b/c that would be unusual enough to note and I never have), but I can't be sure. 




> 3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.[/b]



Natural, real-world colors.  No one color or range of colors is more represented than others, although I do tend to notice the color of natural landscapes more than of artificial/man-made ones.  




> 4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %[/b]



Not that I recall, but as mentioned in question #2, I can't be certain.




> 5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?[/b]



Not really




> 6. Do you have black and  white dreams?[/b]



See question #4 




> 7. Comments[/b]



Interesting quiz idea  :smiley:

----------


## carrathanatos

*1. I have never had a dream in color*

False?

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?*

Yes, on a regular basis, unless I get bored and decide to change them.

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.*

all colors (Techincolor!!)

*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %*

yes, if i want to.  but mostly in color, because monochromatic is boring. so.... maybe 25%.

*5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*

like.... happier colors when my life is depressing? o0  I just dream in realzisitc colors.  (Unless, of coruse, I want the tree purple, and in which case, it is purple.)

[b]6. Do you have black and white dreams?[/b[

see _monochromatic_

*7. Comments*

-

*5.Questions or comments* 

-

----------


## clockworkoranges16

1. Nope, always color somewhere
2. Nearly 100%, but colors can fade in/out by vividness
3. Sometimes greys with the occasional color, others a palette brighter than life.
4. Most of my dreams have "grey scenes." But they also almost all have color somewhere, ex/ Sin City
5. Yes, either greys or brights
6. yes
7. Results?

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by clockworkoranges16_
> * Results?*



Thanks for participating.
I am holding out a little bit longer to compile the results.  ::wink::

----------


## Grey Dragon

Is the survey still running, then? Ah well. It's fun anyway.

*1. I have never had a dream in color*
No - I always dream in colour.

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?*
Always.

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. * 
I dream in normal colour vision mostly.

*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %* 
Never.

*5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*
Not really, but there is variation in the brightness of the dreams. Anxiety dreams are not so bright perhaps, rich and unusual dreams tend to be brighter and more vibrant in colour.In anxiety dreams, darkness and grey-blue shades do tend to prevail. However, this is a long way from dreaming monochromatically. I still have a very broad spectrum of colours within that theme.

*6. Do you have black and  white dreams?* 
No.

7. Comments
I once had a dream where I was in a futuristic art museum (very minimalist, lots of white). One exhibit was a giant eye-like ball. It promised to give you a feeling of great peace and pleasure by using telepathy to find out your favourite colour. There was however a very large queue waiting to get inside the eye and experience this. Disapointed, I went away. I came back later though and the queue was gone. The eye spoke to me and invited me inside it. Inside I felt very cosy, safe and peaceful. The eye completely surrounded me with a very pleasant peachy-orange. This suprised me a little, because I didn't expect that to be my favourite colour. But it did the trick and I felt rejuevenated when I woke up.

----------


## lucid_touch

1. I have never had a dream in color
No

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?
Yes 
I dream in color every time.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.
My dream colors seem to be consistent with reality. Even when things get weird or like a fantasy the parts that are closest to being like reality are still pretty consistent.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?5% approximately
These dreams are usually consistent with reality still. I have dreamt of country sides in the autumn  which are also monochromatic in waking life.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
Some are a little darker. 

6. Do you have black and white dreams?
No

7. Comments
Even when my dreams are dark they will at least have some color.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Here's my contribution.

1. I have never had a dream in color.
No

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?
Yes.  Always.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
Dream of everyday colors but blue catches my eye the most.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? 2%
When the sky is overcast in my dreams, everything seems greyish/purple or greyish/blue

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? 
Yes. 
Blues are always more blue...much more brilliant and eyecatching than in everyday life. 
Sunsets are blazing beyond anthing I've ever seen in waking life.
Greens, grass, trees, are sometimes almost florescent.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 
No

----------


## Howie

A very good link by RaveQueeen that pertains to color ---->
http://www.princetonol.com/groups/iad/less...ddle/color2.htm

MY father claims to have ALL black and white dreams. Before I enter this as part of the data I want him to pay closer attention.   :smiley:  

Also I will be adding some information in the latest Readers Digest. (What your dreams really mean) They even talk of lucid dreaming.
Everyone should try and read this one. It also has some information that correlates  with color.

----------


## Gez

1. I have never had a dream in color -no

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? - all the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. -they are usually sharper

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? - no

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? -not really

6. Do you have black and white dreams? no

7. Comments  - Most of my dreams seem to be very bright even in night time is that makes any sense   ::?:  
5.Questions or comments

----------


## Howie

AN excerpt from Readers Digest February 2006.

_By anylizing color patterns in dreams, based on a mans journal of 5000 entries an Arizona based researcher could accurately predict certain things about a mans emotional state. The researcher had correctly identified two separate years when the man experienced crisis his life. The anthropologist confirmed in 1997 he had clashed with a colleague the management issue, and in 2003 he'd had a falling out with a friend that left deep emotional scars.
  How was Hoss able to gauge the dreamer's turmoil? "The clues were in the colors, he says". The anthropologist's dominant dream hues were reds and blacks, which spiked during difficult times. "even without knowing the events in his life," Hoss observes, "we accurately determine the emotional states based on those colors in his dreams."

Hoss is among a growing group of researcher who, thanks to cutting edge medical technology & innovative psychological research, are beginning to decipher the secrets hidden in our dreams._

This being one reason that I believe this color quiz is significant. 
Being an advocate of abstract art, one of the major important aspects this genre of art relies upon (aside from composition) is color and hue. This to portray the mood that you want to get across for the viewer or that of which you expect the viewer to respond to. Different shades and hues portray character and mood. It creates an atmosphere. 
In an abstract world of your subconscious it seems more than what would be expected from the content of your dreams.

----------


## benkane1077

1. I have never had a dream in color 
never
2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
always
3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
daily colors but usually light sources make things brighter or more pronounced
4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
never
5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? 
All the shades are brighter
6. Do you have black and white dreams? 
Never
7. Comments 
Lighting in dreams seem related to general mood of dream. The more exciting (good and bad) the brighter everything is.

----------


## Sortilegio

You know some times dreaming black and white could depend, I remembered reading thru this that when I was a kid like 4-5 I had this black and white old tv in my room and I watched alot of tv before sleep, and because of that I used to have alot of black and white dreams, the funny thing is I remember sometimes confusing the vidvines of the black and white and cofusing in waking life if I was able to see in black and white. Don't know if this could help in anything Howetzer.

----------


## Black Phoenix

1. I have never had a dream in color: *No*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *Allof dreams are color, except some*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. *No, full RGB,  except when I am ill, sometimes I have 3 colours (one I remember was B/W + Blue)* 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *No*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *98% shades are like real, grass is green, sky is grey/blue/etc*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *No*

7. Comments *Some times I have amazing colours, like one dream, I described it somewhere. It had very natural grass, and after some time it changed shade very realisticaly*

----------


## Patrick

1) No
2) Can't remember a dream thats not with colour
3) Well, I can't possibly say. Completely realistic sets of colours, none outstanding.
4) No
5) No, all realistic.
6) Not that I can remember.
7) My dream is either dark or bright. Colours are always realistic, never outlandish.

----------


## dudesuperior

1. I have never had a dream in color- I have always dreamt in color.

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?- 100% of the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors- Greens,blues and white (very little red)

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?- No

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?- Yes, many desaturated colors.

6. Do you have black and  white dreams?- No

7.Questions or comments-cool experiment   ::mrgreen::

----------


## benkane1077

What is the lucid task that everyone has completed?

And for the color thing.... Do you think people with a lack in color receptors can dream in the missing color?

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by benkane1077_
> *What is the lucid task that everyone has completed?
> 
> And for the color thing.... Do you think people with a lack in color receptors can dream in the missing color?*



Look under (Lucid task for the month! )

A person lacking because of an injury or born that way? 
I would guess, and that is all it is, a guess,  Is that a color  would be able to be perceived if a person has seen that color before. If there  nerve receptors have been damaged from birth they would most likely not be able to ever see that color.

I guess you might have to elaborate on if the receptors and if they are missing an entire color or lacking in the general perception color.

----------


## benkane1077

I guess that would make a good experiment. Thanks.

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by benkane1077_
> *I guess that would make a good experiment. Thanks.*




I would think that this could be found factually. Whether or not the rods and cones in our eyes play a role similar to blindness and color blindness.

----------


## Kc7ooo5

1. I have never had a dream in color . No.
2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? I cant recall having anything else than a dream in color.
3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
normal colors, those mainly of colors of the ground and sky, and humans.
4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
nope.
5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? 
i had one once. it was shades of gleaming green and yellow, in the presence of god.(in my dream of course).
6. Do you have black and white dreams? 
No. 
7. Comments

----------


## Miskingo

1. I have never had a dream in color - FALSE

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? - Always 

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. - Everyday colors

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % Only one - Crimson Red

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? - No

6. Do you have black and white dreams? - No

----------


## SeptCore

1. I have never had a dream in color - No, usually the colours in my dreams are very vivid

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? - everytime

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. - there are no constant colours in my dreams

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? no

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? normally the shades in my dreams are quite similar to the ones in real life.. it happened a few times though that colours were too vivid or too fade compared to real life

6. Do you have black and white dreams? no

----------


## Abstract Fire

1. I have never had a dream in color 

No

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 

All the time. In fact, my jaw dropped when I learnt that some people dream in black and white.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 

Darkened versions of all colours - I can only remember one dream that was very bright. I've had a couple that are brown/orange tinted, though.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % Only twice, so about 0.0001% or something.  ::D: 

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? Physically, yes, it's rarely cloudy or dark during the day where I live.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 

Never.

----------


## Burns

1. I have never had a dream in color - False

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? Yes, in all my dreams.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. No specific colors, mostly natural colors.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? No

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? No

6. Do you have black and white dreams? No

7. Comments - It didn't really occur to me that dreams could be in black and white, because mine are always in color. I hate watching black and white TV so it would suck to have b/w dreams.

----------


## Howie

[size=24]R  :Exclaim:  

Thank you everyone for participating.  ::rainbow::  

These include some results via PM as well. There are a total of 30 participants.

Everyone claims to dream in color. Ranging in the 99% 

There were only 3 people that have had monochromatic dreams. 

There are only four people who have experienced black & white dreams.

Most prodomently the colors consisted of the individuals everyday life.
However 11 people claim that there dreams are more intense,  = "intense", "Sharp", "Colorful"

Two claim that there dream colors were weaker then everyday life.

Interesting finds;
The colors mentioned from participants that did claim a predominant color or a Monochromatic dream were of these colors > two yellow , one grey, two green, two browns.
There was only one mention of lucidity and that of changing the colors.

Notes. Several people claimed that there dreams were >  blurred - darkened versions - desaturated - blurred over - rust overlay.

(color guide)
http://www.colorstrology.com/
http://www.princetonol.com/groups/iad/less...ddle/color2.htm
http://www.auracolors.com/test2.htm

_By anylizing color patterns in dreams, based on a mans journal of 5000 entries an Arizona based researcher could accurately predict certain things about a mans emotional state. The researcher had correctly identified two separate years when the man experienced crisis his life. The anthropologist confirmed in 1997 he had clashed with a colleague the management issue, and in 2003 he'd had a falling out with a friend that left deep emotional scars. 
How was Hoss able to gauge the dreamer's turmoil? "The clues were in the colors, he says". The anthropologist's dominant dream hues were reds and blacks, which spiked during difficult times. "even without knowing the events in his life," Hoss observes, "we accurately determine the emotional states based on those colors in his dreams." 

Hoss is among a growing group of researcher who, thanks to cutting edge medical technology & innovative psychological research, are beginning to decipher the secrets hidden in our dreams._

----------


## Lutch

1. I have never had a dream in color: Yes

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 98% of the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors: All of them

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? No 

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? Yes 

6. Do you have black and white dreams? ive had 1 or 2 that i remember.

7. Comments: If i smoke pot then i have very colorful dreams that i would never be able to explain because its so diverse. Other than that i usually have trippy colorful dreams anyways but not as messed up hahaha.

----------


## hyper_angel

1. I have never had a dream in color: *No!*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *60% of the time, the other 40% I don't really look for color.  * 

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. * Almost all of them, but I don't look for individual colors themselves.* 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *20%* 

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? * Yes. Sometimes it's really dark, others it seems really bright.*  

6. Do you have black and white dreams? * I'd say about 15% of the time.*

7. Comments: *It's sorta hard answering these, because almost half the time I don't even notice the color. Most of the time my mind pays attention to the story and not the colors in it. I behave like I would in real life.*

----------


## hyper_angel

1. I have never had a dream in color: *No!*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *60% of the time, the other 40% I don't really look for color.  * 

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. * Almost all of them, but I don't look for individual colors themselves.* 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *20%* 

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? * Yes. Sometimes it's really dark, others it seems really bright.*  

6. Do you have black and white dreams? * I'd say about 15% of the time.*

7. Comments: *It's sorta hard answering these, because almost half the time I don't even notice the color. Most of the time my mind pays attention to the story and not the colors in it. I behave like I would in real life.*

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

1. I have never had a dream in color = False

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? = Yes, 99% or 100%

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. = All colors that would be normally perceived as well

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? = ??

5.Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? = Sometimes, but not ''amazingly'' different.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? = No

----------


## hyper_angel

mono = one
chromatic = color

Monochromatic: One-colored

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by hyper_angel_
> *mono = one
> chromatic = color
> 
> Monochromatic: One-colored*




Thank you for pointing that  out hyper_angel.    :smiley:  

If anyone is unclear please feel free to post that in the comment section of the experiment.
Or PM me with any questions as well. Thanks.

----------


## Introspectre

1. I have never had a dream in color. *No.*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *Yes, 100%*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. *Earth tones.*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *No.*

5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *Yes, most are filled with dull colors.*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *None that I remember*

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

1. I have never had a dream in color.

False.

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?

All of my dreams are in colour, except for one which was even then in colour until the very end.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.

There are no consistent colours, although there is a strange shade of blue that I will never see while awake. It's similar to sky blue, and it's really intense. It's blue-green and blue-violet at the same time, but it doesn't turn out grey as it would if such a thing was done with paint. I have seen it in three dreams, two of which had sexual undertones.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?

Never.

5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?

I have difficulty understanding that blue I mentioned before, so an answer would not be reliable.

6. Do you have black and  white dreams?

That has happened only once, and it was for a very short period of time at the end of the dream.

7. Comments
I know this is over, although I wouldn't mind a second opinion on that blue. I suppose I should note that I am a very visual person (I have photographic memory) and I do pay attention to colours in dreams.

----------


## Howie

Great to see people still participating in this experiment.
I will have to re tally the information.

I also have some more information gathered on color and our way we process it!   ::rainbow::   ::goodjob::

----------


## PenguinLord13

1. I have never had a dream in color =* false*

2. Do you dream in color? *Yes* If so how often? *Almost every dream*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. *The full spectrum. Weighted a little bit towards the cool colors (greens, blues, purples)*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % *Not that I can remember.*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *Rarely (I think)*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *Yes, rarely, maybe 2 or 3%
*
7. Comments *Nice topic, it really got me thinking about my dreams.*
5.Questions or comments *I don't really know how to answer that question.*

----------


## phoenelai

1. I have never had a dream in color  *False!*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *All or most dreams in color!*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
*Every color in the spectrum and they are also very extremely vivid and vibrant. Sometimes due to how bright and amazing they look I do a reality check and go lucid.*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % *Rarely.*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *YES see #3*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *Rarely* 

7. Comments *Interesting post and great experiment!*
5.Questions or comments *Let us know the results!*

----------


## Howie

I know it is a little late in this experiment to be adding new criteria. But if anyone would be kind enough to add their predominant mood in there dreams with a significant color, I would appreciate this very much.
To ask even more, if anyone that has participated in this and can recall or has journaled these results and would like to edit their existing  post and add that information, I thank you in advance.  ::D:  

My reasoning.
My interest in art has always required me to look and view  color as a tool and an expression. 
As it is most commonly perceived the Primary colors show these moods---- Below. ( I wish to parallel the dreaming frame of mind to that of our waking state and how we engage color.)
Thanks everyone! 
*These _can_ widley very from one individual to the next.  They often _suggest_
Red = Stimulating, exciting, violent, spontenuity, passion 
Yellow  = Luminous, attention, health optimism, power, good weather.
Blue = coldness, serenity, restfulness, patience, peaceful 

Secondary and any color can have implications.

My own experience. ( In dreams)
Green  = peaceful.  < yet Questioning
Yellow = uneasiness.
Red = violence
I have nothing else recorded.

----------


## PenguinLord13

That's a hard question. I'll think back, look at my DJ, and add it in to this reply later if I have time, but this could be a challenge.

----------


## Dickie

1. I tend to dream a la 'Sin City', where everything is black and white except for some objects in colour. Once when I was very young I had a repeating dream for several years which was very vivid and in colour, not had it for a long time though and it still bothers me for some reason. [edit: while typing this it seems I remember several dreams in colour, although it's certainly not the majority of time, most of my dreams are set at night though, so that might explain it]

2. Not reguarly, but my dreams involve/are in colour once every few weeks-ish.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colours - red, purple, brown, usually very stong, vivid, bright shades.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? 0% - unless black and white counts? 

5. Don't really follow this question?

6. Yes, most of my dreams are predominantly black and white, that said they mostly take place at night, so it's dark and I can't really see colour anyway. Streetlights usually stand out as yellow, so maybe it's in colour, just really dark?

7. Like I have said, most dreams are set in darkness, so everything is black/white/grey with just the odd thing in vivid colour. I do have dreams in colour sometimes though, but it's always in the background, not symbolic or anything (i.e trees and grass are green, sky is blue etc, normal stuff)

----------


## _Sapphire_Cross_

*1. I have never had a dream in color.* False.

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?* All my dreams.

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.* Generally all colors. But the colors are usually quite desaturated except for one or two colors.

*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %* No.

*5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?** I never notice that. All my dreams are usually desaturated like in question 3.

*6. Do you have black and white dreams?* No. I think I used to have these false awakening dreams that where B/W. But where I was sleeping it's very dark (cus its nightime).

*7. Comments*  Great idea. I've always been amazed by colors in dreams.

I had this dream once where the main antagonist was a green car and in my whole life, I wasn't always fond of that color trying to kill me. Thing is, this car actually does exist! (I haven't seen it in like two years though.)

----------


## ReaLIllusion

1. I have never had a dream in color. False. 

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? I am not aware of any dreams that were not in color.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors: My dreams appear to utilize the same colors I find in waking life. 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % No. 

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?* Occassionally I have dreams where the colors are super bright, and most often (but not always)  this occurs if I have dreamt about taking psychedelic drugs.  The experience of heightened colors is similar to that of a mushroom trip.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? No.

7. Comments: Interesting. I've paid little attention to color in my dreams in the past, but I'll be more attentive from now on.

----------


## dazed and confused

1. I have never had a dream in color-nope

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? -whenever I dream

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.- I get all colors, but tend to get more darks than lights

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % -nope

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?-no, I tend to be pessismistic(sp?) mindset, ex. my room is dark blue and I rarely turn on light, even at night.  My dreams hve a lot of dark colors too.

6. Do you have black and  white dreams? no

----------


## Pyrox

1. I have never had a dream in color.* No.*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *95% of the time.*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.* Blues, yellows, and black.*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *% 10*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *Yes, always dark.*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *Barely ever.*





> My own experience. ( In dreams)
> Green  = peaceful.  < yet Questioning
> Yellow = uneasiness.
> Red = violence
> I have nothing else recorded.
> [/b]



The yellow seems right to me. It usually is uneasiness or the feeling like somethings going to happen bad.

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

1. I have never had a dream in color. False

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? Ya. probably 2 out of 5 nights.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. green or yellow. almost never any other colors.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %40

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? i had one dream of the sort.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? ya

7. Comments
none

EDIT: This is more of a survey than a quiz

----------


## Pyrox

My dream last night was full of violet colors, all of which were glows and trails. It was very mystical.

Maybe someone else has violet feeling like this too. Just thought I&#39;d bring it up.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

1. I have never had a dream in color-*no*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?*all of them*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.*The same as real life except dulled*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %*no*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*no*

6. Do you have black and white dreams?*no*

----------


## Leixor

1. I have never had a dream in color: *False.*

2 Do you dream in color? If so how often? * Yes, always.* 

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors: * Same as waking life.* 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *Not that I recall.* 

5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? * Not usually, though occasionally a scene will be sort of "faded" like an old photograph.* 

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *Not that I recall.* 

Interesting topic btw, I meant to post here a while ago

----------


## Kaniaz

I&#39;d answer but my answers are basically "not sure" all the way through. I never make a note of the colours, and I guess after a while I still remember key elements to a dream but the colours just aren&#39;t important. I should try and take note next time.

----------


## Wildman

1. I have never had a dream in color: *Nope.*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?: * Yes, 95% of the time* 

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors: * Black, gray. I can&#39;t really think of anything else. Ocasionally green or brown. Not that these are the only colors that I see in dreams, far from it, but I never really notice any others in abundance.* 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *Don&#39;t think I&#39;ve ever had one.* 

5.Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? * They&#39;re often much darker, like every source of light has been dimmed. Also, colors that stand out like red/blue/green always seem faded, I occasionally see them but they aren&#39;t vivid and don&#39;t attract attention.*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? * Rarely but I have had a few.* 

7. Comments: * 
-There never is a color that really catches my eye in dreams, every color just seems to blend with the others.
-Concerning black and white dreams, I once had a dream where everything was black and white, but I think I realized it. I don&#39;t recall very much from it, but I think that I went lucid for a moment, and that when I did color returned. Even if I wasn&#39;t lucid, I am positive that the dream started black and white and ended in color. 
-I can&#39;t recall one moment in any dream I&#39;ve ever had where something was red.
-The only blue that ever appears is mostly when I&#39;m near the ocean or another body of water in a dream. I rarely see the blue sky.* 

For the implications of colors, I can&#39;t really say much, except black: Fear, mystery, confusion, or the unknown.

----------


## Mguy

1. I have never had a dream in color
False.

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?
Everytime I can remember my dream.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.
There is quite a lot to list. They are all very detailed.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %
No.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
Not sure.

6. Do you have black and white dreams?
No.

7. Comments
None.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

*1. I have never had a dream in color*
Once.*

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?*
2% of all the dreams I&#39;ve had.

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.*
Grey, black, white.

*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %*
98% of the time

*5.Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*

No.


*6. Do you have black and white dreams?*

Not necessarily _all_ black and white, they&#39;re all shades mostly.


7. Comments

*When I say I&#39;ve only dreamt once in color, I think it actually may have been in a lucid dream when I saw the moon and blue sky around it.

----------


## citizennumber3

1. *I have never had a dream in color* False. 

2. *Do you dream in color? If so how often?* Yes. 99.999999999999% of the time.

3. *My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.* I think all the colors are equally represented in my dreams.

4. *Do you have monochromatic dreams?* No, not that I can remember.

5.**Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?* No, not that I can remember.

6. *Do you have black and white dreams?* I think I&#39;ve only had one or two in my life. They are extremely, extremely rare for me.

7. *Comments* I don&#39;t have monochromatic dreams, but colors do seem to hold purpose in my dreams. I&#39;m a visual person, so when I remember a dream, I will most distinctly remember the color of my environment.

----------


## NaeRey

1. I have never had a dream in color*no (color)*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?*yes, 90% if time*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.*Cyan,Grey,Orange,Brown,Beige*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %*no*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *yes*

6. Do you have black and white dreams?*rarely(10% of times?)*

7. Comments*I&#39;m starting to think that my LD come in the DreamViews Template o_O*

5.Questions or comments

----------


## trogdor1134

1. I have never had a dream in color    *false*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?   *99% of my dreams*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  *all colors*
4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %  *no*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?                                                     *some are very bright and vivid colors but most are normal*

6. Do you have black and white dreams?        *no, well technically 1%, but not really*

----------


## Tsen

1. I have never had a dream in color= *No*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?= *Yes, ~100%* (There might be a few that I don&#39;t, but I don&#39;t remember any.)

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  *All colors*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *0%*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *Yes, but only rarely.*  Usually things are a shade of blue or green with lots of white background objects in these dreams.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *No*

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

1. I have never had a dream in color  No (color)

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? Yes, 100 percent of the time,

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. black, green, brown, blue

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? no

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?  yes

6. Do you have black and white dreams? No

----------


## Janos

1. I have never had a dream in color = No, I always dream in colour.

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? = Yes, always. 

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. = Colours I see in my everyday life.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % = No, 0%

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? = Yes, whenever I dream about places that are very different from everyday life. The colours are the way you would expect them to be in whatever place it is, but they aren&#39;t necessarily colours I see all the time in my life.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? = No, never.

7. Comments
I&#39;m eager to find out what this quiz is for  :smiley:  What do people&#39;s answers tell you?

----------


## TheNocturnalGent

1. I have never had a dream in color-  False
2. Do you dream in color? Yes
If so how often? All the dreams that i can remember
3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. varies
4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? 5% 
5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? very bright greens and blues
6. Do you have black and  white dreams? not that i can remember

----------


## HotPastrami

1. I have never had a dream in color 

*I always dream in color.*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 

*Yep.  all the time.*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 

*I think just everyday colors, sometimes brighter or pastel...depending on how crazy or unreal the dream
gets.*
4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 

*nope*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? 

*on rare occasion.*
6. Do you have black and white dreams? 

*nope*

----------


## miss_eri

1. I have never had a dream in color - I get dreams in color once in a while.

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? - Not very often.  :Sad: 

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. - Black, navy, indigo, and sometimes natural things like animals (such as a peacock), and horizons will be hot flame pink like fuschia or something. This is the closest color pallette I could make, but there should be more black and darker shades. http://www.december.com/html/spec/color4.html


4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? Like in one color only? I had one dream in a shades of light blue. 

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? - yes 

6. Do you have black and white dreams? - When Im having dark colored dreams I never see white unless it&#39;s a normal colorful dream.  

7. Most of my dark shaded dreams are dreams of escaping from trouble, and I never had a dream where I got caught killed, I always managed to escape. I think 60% of my dreams are about escaping from something.

----------


## mnpred

I have never had a dream in color -no

Do you dream in color? If so how often?yes,100%

My dreams consist of all colors

Do you have monochromatic dreams?no

Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?no

Do you have black and white dreams?no  :smiley:

----------


## long jetty

1. I have never had a dream in color No
2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? Basically everytime I dream, sometimes I take colours for granted and notice them, but when I think back, I can remember a specific object in my dream with different colours.
3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.   Yellow, purple and green
4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % No
5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? Yes, sometimes I have completely random dreams, which have nothing to do with my life. Or what I can tell of it.
6. Do you have black and  white dreams? No
7. Comments
5.Questions or comments

----------


## Pyrofan1

1. I have never had a dream in color *No*
2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *yes, %100*
3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  *every day colors*
4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *no* 
5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *no*
6. Do you have black and  white dreams? *no*
7. Comments *none*

----------


## wonderland

1. I have never had a dream in color = No 

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? = I cannot remember a dream without color 

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. = Normal colors, except much, MUCH brighter

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? = I think so.. Can&#39;t give a percent. I&#39;ve had a blueish one I believe 

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? = Nope

6. Do you have black ans white dreams? = Not that I remember

7. Comments = Is it too late to participate?  ::flyaway::

----------


## simone93

1. I have never had a dream in color  :No

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? :Yep, all the time.  :smiley: 

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. ooh, probs all the colours.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % No

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? Sort of sometimes - like last night I dreamt that someone had a tie with bright pink bits, and stuff

6. Do you have black and white dreams? No

7. Comments 
5.Questions or comments

----------


## OneRyt

> A simple experiment&#33;
> Because of my own theory on the matter of colors and the mind, I will post the results after some data has been gathered
> _Thanks anyone who participates&#33;_
> 1. I have never had a dream in color.
> 
> False
> 2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?
> 
> Every dream I have pretty much. 
> ...

----------


## Meidi

*1. I have never had a dream in color* No, I always dream in color.

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?*  Yes, always. I can&#39;t remember ever having a black-and-white dream.

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.*  Depends, if it&#39;s a very vivid dream there&#39;s a lot of bright colors, if it&#39;s a nightmare it&#39;s usually browns.

*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?* No&#33;

*5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*  Yep, the colors can be quite insane.

*6. Do you have black and white dreams?*  No, never.

7. Comments 

5. Questions or comments

----------


## Slogan

1. I have never had a dream in color
_False_
2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?
_Always, except for maybe one or two dreams that I can remember_
3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.
_My dreams are usually in true colour.... so every colour I can see_
4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %
_<0.1%_
5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
_Maybe once or twice, like in sepia or blue shaded or one where the people had green skin&#33;_
6. Do you have black and white dreams? 
_Not many if I do_
7. Comments
_These questions seem a little repetitive..._

----------


## Dm7

1. I have never had a dream in color - *No. Had color dreams before...*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? - *Yes. 97% of the time.*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. - *They are very vivid and vibrant. It can be realistic too. It depends on if I am lucid or not. Sometimes, I feel like I see colors beyond what we normally can see... it&#39;s amazing really.*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % - *Rarely... 3% or so... including black and white colour.*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? - *Umm, I can&#39;t recall... I am sure I have had some though.*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? - *Yes, especially when I am in a stage just before Delta level (REM dying away).*

7. Comments - *No comments.*

----------


## Random Element

1. I have never had a dream in color: No&#33;

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 80% of the time I think, I tend to forget B/W dreams but I remember some of them are in B/W but not the actual dream

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. Almost all of them are in natural colour, 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? 20%

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? No Generally they are real. But sometimes there brighter or duller than normal or washed in a particular colour, like at sunset.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? I&#39;d say about 20% of the time. Most of my LD are monochrome but they are at night but  the DILD I  had splashes of colour.

7. Comments: I don&#39;t always notice the colour. Most of the time my mind pays attention to the story and not the colours in it.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

1. I have never had a dream in color .    No

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?  . Yes I most always dream in color

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  . lost of red and blue and black and green.. every color possible

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %  not really... mabey once in a great while

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?  I usually dream in bright shades, it depends on where I am.. if I&#39;m in the dark Forbidden forest, it&#39;s going to be dark.. if im in the desert, its going to be  bright

6. Do you have black and  white dreams? a few percent of them are black and white

7. Comments.  When i dream in black and white it usually reflects stress

----------


## RetepNamenots

1. I have never had a dream in color *No*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *No*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. *Greys, yellow/blue tinted.. basically grey* 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *100%*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *Yep - almost building-y colours..*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *Yes*

----------


## slimslowslider

1. I have never had a dream in color? No

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 70% (i.e. all dreams that take place during the &#39;day&#39 :wink2: 

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. Normal visible spectrum

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? Not that I can remember

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? Occassionally in &#39;supernatural&#39; dreams or dreamscapes (where I&#39;ve seen colours that I&#39;m sure don&#39;t even normally exist&#33 :wink2:  but I cant think of any patterns to this - will look out for it.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? Yes - when the dream scene is at night.  Otherwise the only example I can think of was a recurring dream from childhood - a grainy B&W scene tah I called my &#39;salt and pepper dream&#39;.

----------


## zhine

1. I have never had a dream in color  No.

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?  Yes, 99.9% of the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. NOrmal visual spectrum

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % no

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? not really, though the entire view often becomes a dull brown/red/black when passing through objects

6. Do you have black and white dreams? I will sometimes observe images appearing, perhaps 3 or 4 a second on a screen, often these are in black and white

7. Comments   Some of the more &#39;important&#39; feeling dreams have a general characteristic of being brighter, higher resolution almost, and each sense tested so far - hearing, taste, touch - works normally

----------


## Jeigh

1. I have never had a dream in color *No*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *All the time, that I am aware of*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. *Colours just like real life, however I am yet to have a fully controlled LD so I may notice a difference then.*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % *No*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? * No*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *No*

----------


## RetepNamenots

Update: I&#39;m sure that last nights, although not lucid, dream was in full, bright, vivid colour&#33;

Saying that, it is my first like this since I joined..

----------


## Howie

> Update: I&#39;m sure that last nights, although not lucid, dream was in full, bright, vivid colour&#33;
> 
> Saying that, it is my first like this since I joined..
> [/b]



Well that is great&#33; 
I hope it continues.
Maybe is was our avatars that had an influence&#33;?   ::wink::  
 ::rainbow::   ::rainbow::   ::rainbow::   ::rainbow::   ::rainbow::   ::rainbow::   ::rainbow::

----------


## Ne-yo

1. I have never had a dream in color = *I Always dream in Color*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? = *Every Dream I&#39;ve had is in color*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. = *They are pretty much the same colors as I see in every day life However in some cases the colors are brighter.* 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % = *0%, probaby because my color contrast is highten in dreams than in reality.*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? = *Nope they are in the exact same shades as everyday life with the exception of some sequences where they are a little more developed and the clarity is sharper.*

6. Do you have black and  white dreams? = *Never had any.*

7. Comments:

*The colors seem to increase in vividness and clairty as I get tend to get a little excited. In flight looking down the colors can become a little bland but nothing to abnormal. Looking at the Sky is where I usually have the most vibrant of colors.*

----------


## taltho

1. I have never had a dream in color. No I always dream in kcollor 

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? I&#39;d say 100% of the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. browns and earth tones and colors I see every day. ( My sun sign is Capricorn and according to that sight &#39;Colorstrology&#39; browns are my colors) 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % Some times usually light browns and the color of sand as sand its self.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? not that I&#39;m aware of

6. Do you have black and white dreams? Never that I know of

----------


## Folqueraine

1. I have never had a dream in color - false.
2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? - yes, 99% of the time
3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. - no, very varied colours
4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? - no
5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? - once, a dream in which some colours (a pink floyd, an orange giraffe, yellow earth) were more pronounced. Apart from that, generally colours are less saturated than in real life.
6. Do you have black and  white dreams? - possibly, I can&#39;t remember for sure.
7. Comments
5.Questions or comments

----------


## PrinceCaspian

1. I have never had a dream in color- No, I have

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? - Yes, almost all the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. A very odd mixture of Orange, yellow, and green.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? Not really, although sometimes I have dreams in quasi-color. Of course the color is unexplainable.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?- Yes

6. Do you have black and white dreams? - No never. If it is not color it is in sepia

7. Comments 
 None.

----------


## waving on oceans

1. I have never had a dream in color- NO&#33;

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? Almost 100% of the time.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  Specific re-occuring colors- Fire red, every shade of blue, reflective shiny surfaces

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? Perhaps, not sure...

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?  Yes&#33;  Sometimes I see colors that are so electric they actually glow...but I have had psycadelic experiences which...may have exposed me to such things

6. Do you have black and white dreams?  Yes, but very rare...and usually ends with me coming across a fire-red headed girl or some other bright color which seems to make that color SO much brighter

7. Comments
I often have dreams which involve light- such as stars or fish which shine like stars.  Also have dreams with street lights or others which have that yellow or orange color you see in the city.

----------


## nightshade

*1. I have never had a dream in color* 
No.

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?* 
Always.

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.* 
Real life colours.

*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %* 
Only a few so far.

*5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?* 
Yes, I had one last night, the only colours were different shades of red and purple.

*6. Do you have black and white dreams?* 
A few days ago I had a flashback in black and white. It could also have been sepia.

----------


## Arachanox

1. I have never had a dream in color. *No.*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *Every time.*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors: *Colors we see everyday.*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *%0, that I am aware of.*

5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *Colors tend to follow normal laws.*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *No, my creative mind does not let me.*

----------


## 2Fruits

1. I have never had a dream in color
No

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?
Yes, probably about 96% of the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.
Not particular colours as such, but my dream colours are usually deeper than in real life. It&#39;s hard to explain because they aren&#39;t really more vivid, but they are richer and have more meaning/depth to them.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
1%, remember having a few about 2 years ago but thats about it.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
Not really, most of the colours are the same as in real life

6. Do you have black and white dreams?
Yes and no.

7. Comments
When I said yes and no for no. 6, I meant that my &#39;black and white&#39; dreams are more of a faded paper olden day black and white, like browny black. The types of reallly old faded black and white pictures.
5.Questions or comments

----------


## the real pieman

1. I have never had a dream in color 

    I always have dreams in colour....

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 

    I always dream in colour....

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 

    Every colour of the spectrum

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 

    0%

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? 

    No..

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 

    Never..

7. Comments 

My mind has no limits and is not bound by simple tones... but it would be interesting to see what it would be like to dream in monochrome...

----------


## krookedking

1. I have never had a dream in color 
No

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
Yes, always I&#39;d say

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
...1% I guess

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? 
all my dreams don&#39;t represent an everyday life color/atmosphere

6. Do you have black and white dreams?
No (maybe had one but can&#39;t remember

7. Comments
My dreams don&#39;t differ from real life because of their color but the global atmosphere they implicate...

----------


## Bad Wolf

1. I have never had a dream in color 
To my knowledge, I have never had a dream that was not in color.

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
See question 1.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
Whatever color the object in question should be.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? &#37; 
0%.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
See question 3.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 
See questions 1 and 2.






> This pinned my personality down to the tee!
> 
> Try it out------>  http://www.colorstrology.com/



That site was really accurate, try it for yourself if you don't believe me.

----------


## Riley

1. I have never had a dream in color

I always dream in colour.

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?

Always dream in colour.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.

Usually darker colours, only exception is fire.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?

I had... only one dream that I can recall that I dreamed in all blue. Different shades of blue, but always blue.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?

Not really...

6. Do you have black and white dreams?

None that I can recall.

----------


## tiddlywink101

1. I have never had a dream in color

NO

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 

99% of the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 

Everyday colours

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 

Not often

5.*Do yu have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?

No

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 

Perhaps two I can remember in my lifetime

----------


## BenQ

1. I have never had a dream in color.
False. 

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?  
All my dreams are in color. Every night. 

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
Nothing special about the colors in my dreams. At least, nothing that I have noticed before. 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? 
? Um...

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? 
I wish. 

6. Do you have black and  white dreams? 
I wish. 

7. Comments
This post is now 2 years old. Anyone else notice this?  :smiley:  

Obviously a good survey then!

----------


## Kromoh

1. I have never had a dream in color 
False

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
All of my dreams are in colour. However, there are some dream in which I do not see anythign at all (it's al made of sensations and feelings, pretty much like intuition)

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  
slightly light green and blue. usually not many complicated colours such as _wine_ or _ocre_

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
No, all my dreams have at least a few colours

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
No, not exactly.

6. Do you have black and  white dreams?
No, never had.

7. Comments
There are times when I don't see an object's colour and I somehow know which colour it is, but that's another thing.

----------


## Howie

Any one want to re tally these results?   ::o: 





http://www.december.com/html/spec/color.html

----------


## VoyageurNocturne

1. I have never had a dream in color: no

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? always

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. all normal colors, but are intensified by the mood

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? somtimes in shades of this one blue, but are rare

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?

-very bright and vibrant colors  in sunny dreams
-shades of blue in mystical dreams
-never-ending sunset (orange tint)

6. Do you have black and white dreams? never but my brother says all his dreams are black and white and he is mentally challenged(wonder if it has anything to do with it)

7. Comments
the orange tints in my deams are associated with the presence of my grand-mother, even after her death

----------


## Howie

> 1. I have never had a dream in color: no
> 
> 2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? always
> 
> 3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. all normal colors, but are intensified by the mood
> 
> 4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? somtimes in shades of this one blue, but are rare
> *
> 5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*
> ...



#4 -> Meaning, Shades that seem surreal. Almost like new colors if they could exist.
# 7 That's pretty interesting.

Thanks for taking this quiz.  :smiley:

----------


## Sandform

1. *I have never had a dream in color*.  I have had a dream in color.

2. *Do you dream in color? If so how often?*  Yes, every time I dream...unless it is about death.

3. *My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.* dark blue, grey, purple (purple is a very dominant color in my dreams)  dark brown, bright green(which is wierd, I never really see bright green in RL).

4. *Do you have monochromatic dreams?* Only ones about death.

5*.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*
aside from light green, no.
6. *Do you have black and white dreams?* 
Yep, when I dream about death and etc.

----------


## Howie

I too have shades of odd green in many some of my dreams.


Just for the record.
*monochromatic =* Meaning one color. So it can be ANY, one color.

 ::rainbow::

----------


## jeffoncom

1. False
2. Yes-99%
3. Regular Life-like Colors
4. No
5. No
6. No - Always color
7. It's possible that I have dreams in various color patterns but only remember the regular ones. I don't recall ever having a B/W or monochrome dream.

----------


## Lamneth-25

1. I have never had a dream in color 
_false_

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
_Almost always, only nightmares are black and white._

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
_The entire spectrum._ 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
_Only in nightmares._

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
_Yes! Sometimes I have dreams where cats are bright yellow and dogs are bright red or I am purple, the sky is green or something weird but alway vivid.
_
6. Do you have black and  white dreams? _
Only nightmares, but they are usually tinted one color or another._

----------


## Howie

> . Do you have black and  white dreams? _
> Only nightmares, but they are usually tinted one color or another_



Yes?? Me too.
Interesting. 
Thanks for taking the quiz.

What colors? Do you remember. 
Tarnish, brownish rusty brown have been predominant nightmare colors for me.

----------


## shaze

> A simple experiment!
> Because of my own theory on the matter of colors and the mind, I will post the results after some data has been gathered
> _Thanks anyone who participates!_
> 
> 1. I have never had a dream in color 
> 2. Do you dream in color? 
> 
> yes
> 
> ...



I hope this is of help but it does seem somewhat limited

----------


## Howie

> I hope this is of help but it does seem somewhat limited



It does help. 
Although the experiment itself seems limited, it is the over all glance I get from the numerous results that give me the insight that is helpful.

Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Michael

My dreams always seem to be in normal color. Up until now I never knew you could only have black and white dreams, unless vyou were color blind of course. That is interesting. Why do you think it is you can have black and white dreams?

----------


## Howie

> My dreams always seem to be in normal color. Up until now I never knew you could only have black and white dreams, unless vyou were color blind of course. That is interesting. Why do you think it is you can have black and white dreams?



In my own personal experience, once something was planted in my mind my subconscious took it from there. Almost similar to various techniques.
It is as if my subconscious stewed over it for a time and new and amazing experiences would fester, and soon manifest into a dream.

My black and white dreams, which are few, have all has similar content. They all but one consisted of my early childhood

I had one B & W lucid dream. It was very brief. As I became lucid, my attention focused on the color, or lack of. It then changed it to color.

Scientifically Michael, I do not know if there is something physical in nature that is occurring or if it is merely our psyche.

----------


## thedogsmeow

1. I have never had a dream in color
No, I always dream in color.

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
100&#37;

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
All colors, but sometimes bright green is predominant, maybe because I live in the mountains lol

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? Not really

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
Not really

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 
No

----------


## TaNK

1. I have never had a dream in color 
No.
2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
Yes, every time.
3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  
All the colors I see in a real-life scenario. Although there are occasionally obvious dominant colors in a particular dreamscape, there is no real pattern.
4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
No, 0%.
5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
Not usually. I do occasionally have dreams in which things are a little darker than usual, but that happens in real life too.
6. Do you have black and  white dreams? 
No, never.
7. Comments
I've always had color dreams. They aren't always lifelike-vivid dreams, but they are never black and white or monochrome.

----------


## C911

This is my test, and i had a friend do one too.

ME

1. I have never had a dream in color
*No*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
*All the time i dream in color. 100&#37;*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
*everyday colors, like what i see in real time i see in my dreams*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
*yes, i have had them, but not often: 5%*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
*The only monochromatic ones i have had are green, like all the colors in my dream are a shade of green (if thats what monochromatic means, im still kinda iffy on that one), but i love that color and that might be why (if that isnt what monochromatic means then 0% for question 4)*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 
*Nope sure dont*

7. Comments
*nada*

FRIEND

1. I have never had a dream in color. false

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? ya, idk whenever i dream

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. all?

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
idk lol
5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?no

6. Do you have black and white dreams? no

7. Comments

----------


## Ariadne

Hi! 
This is an excellent research topic in my opinion :smiley: . I'll definitely be visiting this thread more often to check for more interesting data. Here is my answers:
*
1. I have never had a dream in color.* False.

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?* Yes, probably about 90&#37; of my dreams have colours in them.

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.* 'Regular' colours. I haven't noticed any specific colours recurring in my dreams, but i've noticed that sometimes the dreams are coloured in very 'organized' ways. The dream  might be mainly made up of dark shades of different colours, or then very bright versions of all colours (See also answer to question 6). This colour grouping doesn't happen that often though...or maybe i just haven't paid attention to it...hmmm...i dont' know... ::hrm::  
I was actually lucid in one of the dreams that had really bright colours in it. Perhaps a reflection of the increased clarity of my consciousness…? 

*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?* Yes, but extremely rarely. 

*5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?* Yes, but i can't remember a dramatic example right now. 

*6. Do you have black and white dreams?* Yes. This is odd, because my nightmares too are usually the ones to be black and white (with shades of greys at times). Predominant emotion was obviously fear. I didn't know others had black and white nightmares too… Really interesting stuff. :tongue2:  It would be fascinating to study more extensively how much or in what ways emotions affect the colour schemes of dreams.  :smiley:  The dreamscience.org page looked good. Has anyone read the book by Hoss?

*7. Comments.*  I don't know how much of a contribution these answers are but hopefully there will be something useful/helpful that you can extract from my vague answers. :tongue2:

----------


## pj

1. I have never had a dream in color
I always dream in color.

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?
Always.


3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.
Normal colors as would be expected in life, though sometimes more vivid than reality.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %

Only when the time of day would make it appropriate, as in dusk or night dream settings.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
No - but vividness can be greater than IRL.

6. Do you have black and white dreams?
Again - only when appropriate as to normal lighting conditions for when and where the dream is occurring.

----------


## Howie

Awesome guys/ gals!! Thanks so much.
Again I will, when I get time compile the new data and compare it with that of the old and see what pans out.

Monochromatic and black and white dreams seem to be symbols of something.
This may be something to take note of.
Because they seem to be rare, we may be able to possibly pin down their meaning.
Having looked through _some_ my dream journal entries, I have found that my dreams that have been a predominant green has shown me that they have all been reminiscent in nature.

This could be a dream sign. Although I like the dreams as they are. I don't know if I would wish for my conscious opinion to mess them up.  :tongue2: 





> Yes. This is odd, because my nightmares too are usually the ones to be black and white (with shades of greys at times). Predominant emotion was obviously fear. I didn't know others had black and white nightmares too… Really interesting stuff. It would be fascinating to study more extensively how much or in what ways emotions affect the colour schemes of dreams.  The dreamscience.org page looked good. Has anyone read the book by Hoss?



Who knows. Maybe it is our own psyche that strips away our color, as if it were the life to any positive emotion. Ha ha.. maybe not. There is likely a reason though. Don't you think
Hoss? No Can you elaborate? :Smile"

----------


## Ariadne

I don't know... What would be the common factor among the people who have black-and-white nightmares, that their psyches should be the ones to do so? And what would determine which nightmares this would happen in? 
Keep writing more of your thoughts, it's very interesting stuff to read. 





> There is likely a reason though. Don't you think
> Hoss? No Can you elaborate? :Smile"



....I'm not sure i understand what you're trying to say here... :Uhm:

----------


## Howie

> I don't know... What would be the common factor among the people who have black-and-white nightmares, that their psyches should be the ones to do so? And what would determine which nightmares this would happen in? 
> Keep writing more of your thoughts, it's very interesting stuff to read.



It seems to me that many of the nightmares are vacant of color. At least very many colors.
Universally, many colors often symbolize specific things. Our at least taught to be so in relation while rendering art. If our minds perceive colors consciously looking at a piece of art,  in similar fashion, then I think our subconscious would follow suite.

As I _think_ that our dreams, created from our right brain, abstract hemisphere would reinforce the concept of some commonly accepted abstract patterns.
I.E. 
~cool colors - calm, tranquil. (restful harmonious lines and shapes.
~Hot colors, curving lines or sharp lines , sensual, bliss, violent.
There are so many variables and additions to these abstract set of principles. I just am trying to make some correlation to the patterns of the colors in our dreams and using the conscious set of ideas as  building blocks to further understanding.

Any ideas or thought, please do jot them down.
This format for the "color quiz" is far from smoothed out. I am just throwing ideas up in the air and monitoring where they fall.  ::hrm:: 







> ....I'm not sure i understand what you're trying to say here...



I don't either.?  :tongue2:

----------


## Ariadne

> I don't either.?



 ::D:

----------


## orange_entity

1. I have never had a dream in color
No

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?
Yes, almost all of the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.
'Normal' colors that would make up ordinary life.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?
Rarely, <4&#37;

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
Yes, #7A7A7A, #9932CD, #66CCCC, #3333FF.

6. Do you have black and white dreams?
Yes, but it's rare.

----------


## LDoneironaut

1. I have never had a dream in color no

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? yes 90%

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. normal colors from real life

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? yes 10%

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? not really any paticular colors but lots of messed up colors

6. Do you have black and white dreams? no

----------


## Mato2

1. I have never had a dream in color- no 

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? - 100% of the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.Vibrant, everyday colors. 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % No 0% 

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? I couldn't say. i have the same all the time

6. Do you have black and white dreams?  No. 0%

7. Comments- Interesting survey, Howie. I look forward to the results.  ::D:

----------


## Fluffysilver

1. I have never had a dream in color
False.

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?
I *always* dream in colour. I didn't know non-colour dreams even existed until I was around thirteen.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.
Usually dull or darkened colours.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? 
&#37;0.1 . Very rare, but when they are monochromatic they have a brown tint.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
Well, my everyday life isn't really interesting, and I suffer from depression, so I think they do reflect it.

6. Do you have black and white dreams?
Never.

7. Comments
Old survey, I know, but I had to take it. <_<

----------


## PatienceMarie

*1. I have never had a dream in color*  Almost ALL of my dreams are colorful in different types of ways. Usually either vividly bright, vividly rustic, or vividly dark.

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?*  Everytime I dream, I believe  :smiley: 

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.*  I've noticed a burnt orange is usually persistent in most dreams.

*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %*  Can't say I do.

*5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?* All the time. My life is pretty simple and boring. My dreams are an EXPLOSION of what I wish life REALLY looked like.

*6. Do you have black and white dreams?*  Usually the dreams I DON'T remember are black and white. When I have Deja Vu..... is usually when I remember my black and white dreams

*7. Comments* COLORED DREAMS PWN!!
*5.Questions or comments* No thank you mkay?

-patience

----------


## telaranrhiod walker

1. I have never had a dream in color *False*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?  *100&#37;*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  all, but purple is rare since i dont see it much in RL

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? nope 

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? nope

6. Do you have black and  white dreams? never

7. Comments
5.Questions or comments

----------


## Spiderman_859

1. I have never had a dream in color  *No*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *100&#37;*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. *Everyday normal colors* 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % *Yes 1%*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *I had a Dream completely in Blue and Black*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *No*

7. Comments *Are the results going to be in this thread or another? Cool            experiment*
5.Questions or comments

----------


## Kanano

1. I have never had a dream in color



No, I've had dreams in color. 




2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?



Almost every time I dream, with the exception of a few instances.




3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.



Everyday colors. Sometimes my dreams sprout colors like a rainbow. 



4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %


I think so yes, I see shades more then base colors.



5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?



No, I just dream normal colors. 



6. Do you have black and white dreams?


Yeah, I had a few before. One was an old vampire movie themed dream, so everything was in black and white.

----------


## yelizaveta

1. I have never had a dream in color-false

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? almost always

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.earth tones

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % No.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?sure, the egyptian part of my dream had tone of gold tones, the sand the pyramids, my skin, my dress, etc.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? almost never, although sometimes my dreams are not very visual

----------


## StephenT

1. I have never had a dream in color *False*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *Yes, 99% of the time*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  *Natural colors (70%), exaggerated/ neon colors (5%), or everything is kind of dark like there's a black film over my eyes but it only shades things (25%).*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *Not too often, less than black and white, so it's a decimal percent.*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *Yes, I've pretty much explained them though*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *Probably only 1% if that.*

7. Comments *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! YEAH!!!!*

----------


## vivedream

> 1. I have never had a dream in color



False.  




> 2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
> .



Yes.  Every single dream.  




> 3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  
> .



All of them, lots of blues, greens, purples, pinks, most very vivid colours.  




> 4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? &#37;



Not often, but have at certain parts of the dream.  




> 6. Do you have black and  white dreams?



No. 




> 5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?



Yes

----------


## Yosemine

1) *I have never had a dream in color.*  
False

2) *Do you dream in color? If so how often?*  
Yes. From the dreams I can recall 100% were in color. 

3) *My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.* 
I see all colors, but green, yellow, and blue seem to dominate. Out of those I'd say yellow is the most, and my dreams seem to have a very very slight yellowish tint to them. 

4) *Do you have monochromatic dreams?*
Maybe I have, but I don't recall a single one. 

5) *Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*
The shades of color in my dreams are a little more pale and washed out most of the time. If I become lucid the opposite happens and they tend to intensify. 

6) *Do you have black and white dreams?*
No, unless you count dreaming it is night. In that case of course you'd see in black and white. 

7) *Comments*
The sky in my dreams is not blue in at least 25% of dreams. In these cases it is usually orange or yellow as if the sun is setting, or recently purple.

----------


## Semper Erato

> [color=green]
> 1. I have never had a dream in color 
> 
> 2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
> 
> 3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  
> 
> 4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
> 
> ...




1. False

2. All the time

3. Mostly normal colors, like in real life; I do see pale gray skies a lot.

4. None that come to mind.

5. Most fo the time.

6. Not that I can remember.

----------


## seeker28

> A simple experiment!
> Because of my own theory on the matter of colors and the mind, I will post the results after some data has been gathered
> _Thanks anyone who participates!_
> 
> 1. I have never had a dream in color 
> 
> 2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
> 
> 3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  
> ...



1.  I never recall having a colorless dream.

2.  I always dream in some kind of color. 100%

3.  My dreams tend to be semi-realistic when it comes to color.  However, sunny shades of yellow, gold, tangerine, coral, etc are more prevelant in my dreams than in waking life.

4.  I have had several dreams that were monochromatic.  Blue is my most common monochromatic dream color.  0.5% about

5.  Yes, see 3 and 4.  Overall, however, colors in my dreams tend to be unsually intense or exagerated.

6.  I do not recall any black and white ONLY dreams.

----------


## Interested1

I did the colorstrology thing on the first page.  I won't go into a lot of detail, but something had happened yesterday that reminded me of something I had almost forgot.  I was feeling very disheartned, and after I read my color...I remembered what I had known to be true all along.  The really funny thing is that Blue Saphire's are my favorite stone.  I have a Blue Saphire ring that i wear every day...it actually sort of fits into Aquanina's Syncronicity post as well...it was a good reminder...

1. I have never had a dream in colour? - Yes

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? Yes, almost all of the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. Usually normal colors, but sometimes it's like the dream was "shot" using a golden filter...and everything has a really golden tint to it.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? No

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? Yes, but sometimes they appear to be more either more intense or more muted.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? Not to date, but there's a first time for everything...

----------


## thisismylogin

1. I have never had a dream in color--- *I have never had a dream in B&w*
2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *Every dream*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. *Every colour, Predomidnating things latly have been Blue, White, Beige and Pink*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % *No, i'm kinda lacking the understanding of what that is though so maybe* 

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *Most of my dreams are about my stuggling family life or my dark past.... when you interpert them*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *nope*

7. Comments I Love colours in dreams...* they tend to be a key componet i always remember colous of things and it helps me with my recall*

----------


## Jimmehboi

1. I have never had a dream in color
Lies

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?
Almost always regular colour, i sometimes dream with green/red/orange/brown tints and sometimes (yet rarely) almost completely pitch black and i can only make out sillouettes... =/


3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.
oops... answered in last question  :tongue2:  green/red/orange/brown tints

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %
i only remember having a couple

5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
yes, almost always when there are daramatic shades

6. Do you have black and white dreams?
only a couple

----------


## Howie

Who can I pay to gather allll these latest results.  ::?: 
I have fallen far behind

----------


## Budster

1. I dream in color.

2. 100&#37; of the time...

3. Cooler and darker colors, I suppose because I spend more time indoors than out.

4. 0-1%

5. I don't think so... 

6. No.

7. These questions are redundant. (sp)

----------


## Jdeadevil

*1. I have never had a dream in color* 
_That's most certainly not true!_
*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?* 
_For every dream I remember, besides the dream I had in B&W about the elephant man (shit film)._
*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.* 
_Every colour yet a bit darker, aside from the fact it's burry (a tiny bit)._
*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?*
_What?_
*5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*
_What?_
*6. Do you have black and white dreams?* 
_Only once when I had a dream about the elephant man (shit film)._
*7. Comments*
_Howie's the man with the machine gun!_

 ::D: 

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?
Nah
5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
Bit

Just some fixes for my last post!  ::D:

----------


## Howie

> Howie's the man with the machine gun!



  Don't worry, you are not in my sites.          They may seem redundant, however they are not.  monochromatic can consist of colors other than Black and white where as black and white are...........black and white  Any question that seems vague I would be glad to elaborate.  thanks

----------


## Axon

Every dream I've ever had has been in full color.

----------


## Dizko

_1. I have never had a dream in color_ - I always dream in colour

_2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?_ Yes, 100%
_
3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors._ All.

_4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %_ Dont think so
_
5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?_ I once had a dream, where i saw a green dragon in the distance, but this green was not like any other green. Its very hard to explain but it was almost like a new colour. It seemed to have life and it was very nice to look at.
_
6. Do you have black and white dreams?_  Nope.

----------


## AlexLou

1. I have never had a dream in color:  No, I have dreams in color.

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? All the time.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors:  My dreams will either be normal colors, brighter than normal colors, and/or nighttime colors (black, white, and blue).

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? No.

5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?  Yep.  Usually my dreams have brighter colors than I see in everyday life.  I see bright pinks and golds and blues.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? Not that I can remember.  It's possible that some of my dreams that take place at night are black and white only.

----------


## Man of Steel

*1. I have never had a dream in color:* False

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?*  Yes, every night.

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors:* It depends on the dream, and my mood before I go to bed. Sometimes I have really dark dreams that consist of dark, muted, dull colors, but other times I'll have brilliant, vivid dreams that consist of bright, colorful, vibrant colors like blues, greens, yellows, and reds. Mostly colors seen in nature, only brighter and more vivid/vibrant.

*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?* Not that I can recall, but possibly. I'll certainly let you know if I do!

*5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*  Yes, all the time! See question number 3 for more. 

*6. Do you have black and white dreams?* Nope, not to my knowledge.

Great idea for a topic, Howie, by the way. I thought I'd already posted a good while back, but I see that I didn't.

----------


## Man of Steel

I have an update, actually. Maybe reading this thread last night had something to do with it, but I had a dream with unique colorization last night. It had almost a duotone look to it. You know that gritty, slightly high contrast style that some movies are shot in? With concentration on a certain spectrum of colors? I had a dream like that this afternoon during a nap. The colors were mostly browns, dark reds, and dull greens, with some tan like dried grass. Muted, high contrast colors with a gritty, dirty feel. 

Here's a link to the post in my dream journal, it's the fourth dream, with the green title: Rambo Dream

----------


## Howie

> I have an update, actually. Maybe reading this thread last night had something to do with it, but I had a dream with unique colorization last night. It had almost a duotone look to it. You know that gritty, slightly high contrast style that some movies are shot in? With concentration on a certain spectrum of colors? I had a dream like that this afternoon during a nap. The colors were mostly browns, dark reds, and dull greens, with some tan like dried grass. Muted, high contrast colors with a gritty, dirty feel. 
> 
> Here's a link to the post in my dream journal, it's the fourth dream, with the green title: Rambo Dream



That's just it. It is an area so hard to describe some times. All we can do is put a  "feel" to it.
I dirty feel. ~Nicely put.
Maybe we are anatomically not capable of seeing outside the ROYGBIV spectrum that us humans can see but we as humans may very well have the capacity to manifest colors that we believe to look different. With so many variables and combining thousands and thousands of variations of colors our mind could conjure up a color that subjectively we have not known.
no? Maybe?

Shit, even if it is not but we think and FEEL that it was like a new color then that is all that counts IMO. Just like a Placebo, if it works then who really cares but the ego?
What the hell am I talking about? 

PS. Cool Dreams MOS. I like the addition of Pictures.
I must remind you, Rambo NEVER runs out of ammo. Us humans do though. blrp

----------


## Man of Steel

> That's just it. It is an area so hard to describe some times. All we can do is put a  "feel" to it.
> I dirty feel. ~Nicely put.
> Maybe we are anatomically not capable of seeing outside the ROYGBIV spectrum that us humans can see but we as humans may very well have the capacity to manifest colors that we believe to look different. With so many variables and combining thousands and thousands of variations of colors our mind could conjure up a color that subjectively we have not known.
> no? Maybe?
> 
> Shit, even if it is not but we think and FEEL that it was like a new color then that is all that counts IMO. Just like a Placebo, if it works then who really cares but the ego?
> What the hell am I talking about? 
> 
> PS. Cool Dreams MOS. I like the addition of Pictures.
> I must remind you, Rambo NEVER runs out of ammo. Us humans do though. blrp



I think you've hit the nail on the head, really. I don't know if you've ever read any of Terry Pratchett's books, the Discworld series especially, but he talks sometimes about a color called Octarine, the eighth colour. Wikipedia describes it pretty well:





> The colour of magic on the Discworld, also often called the _eighth colour_. Octarine is strongly indicative of magic and can only be seen by wizards, and cats, who sometimes describe it as resembling a fluorescent greenish-yellow purple. As in conventional human colour vision, colour opponency prevents the perception of reddish-greenish or yellowish-bluish colours, it would therefore be impossible to perceive a colour as "greenish-yellow purple"; if greenish-yellow and purple lights were shone together a shade of grey would result, with pigments the result would be brown. The normal human visual system works by the presence of cones and rods in the eye. The ability of wizards to see octarine is explained by the additional presence of octagons. The colour octarine appears as black or invisible to ordinary people. A common conception of the colour is the colour of an incandescent filament when viewed through black-light film, a fluorescent white or ultrablue.



Whether our perception of colors in dreams is bound strictly to our physical sight is arguable, but I strongly believe that it is not. As in, like you say, our subconscious is capable of inventing colors that would be physically impossible for us to perceive. I know I've heard of being able to manifest senses in dreams that we could never actually experience, and if one can experience synesthaesia in a dream, why not see colors that are not otherwise viewable? And just because we can't see them, physically, with the naked eye does not mean they do not exist. I found this pretty interesting: The Octarine argument.

Also, thanks! I must admit, I stole the picture idea from *O*.  ::D:  And of course Rambo never runs out of ammo, he's always got his trusty knife!  :tongue2:

----------


## Kiza

Just thought I'd pitch in.

1. I have never had a dream in color: False

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?: 99% of the time.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors: Just normal, everyday colours. But if I had to pick a colour that appears most it'd probably be brown.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? Never

5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? About 25% of the time so the answer would have to be: Sometimes.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? About 1% of the time.

----------


## ray

> A simple experiment!
> Because of my own theory on the matter of colors and the mind, I will post the results after some data has been gathered
> _Thanks anyone who participates!_
> 
> 1. I have never had a dream in color 
> 
> 2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
> 
> 3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
> ...



1.they're almost always in color
2.99%
3.all of them
4.er...what?
5.yes
6.yes

----------


## Serendipity

*1. I have never had a dream in color:* False

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?*  I almost always dream in colour.  Around 80% of the time I reckon.

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors:* Usually soft colours, almost pastels?

*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?* Not that I can remember.

*5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*  I sure do..

*6. Do you have black and white dreams?* Yes I do, about 20% of the time.

----------


## erik212

1. I have never had a dream in color 

no

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 

Every time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  

full visible spectrum

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 

no, 0%

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?

no?

6. Do you have black and  white dreams? 

never

7. Comments

I have had a few dreams where the room wad dark, and so, as humans do in reality, I could only see the outlines of objects in black and while, just like normal human nightvision. After turning on lights, normal colors.

----------


## Vanota

1. No

2. Always.

3. Everyday colors... but I like blues and blacks.

4. Nope.

5. Yes.

6. No.

----------


## JET73L

1. I have never had a dream in color *Not a question.*

2. Do you dream in color? *Yes.* If so how often? *Most of the time.*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors: *Shadowy colors, sky blue, bright yellow, dull chrome, pale blue, sunset red, shiny black, shiny silver, brushed-cement grey*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *No, but I have had dreams that had a limited range of color, mostly in the same dream universe. Oh, and occasionally there's limited, black-and-white color in film noir style dfreanms.*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *Yeah, most of the time that I'm having a dream that does not reflect my everyday life.*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *Only part of the dream, once in a great while. Typically accompanied by rain.*

7. Comments
5.Questions or comments

----------


## EchoSun13

All my dreams are in color..but the color is always dark, never bright just dark colors.

----------


## Ilumirath

[/COLOR]1. I have never had a dream in color *All my dreams have color*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *always*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. *colors you find IRL*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *once*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *no*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *Once in my life, a few years ago, my dream started in color but then it faded into black and white*

7. Comments *no comment*

----------


## Shan-Lee

1. I have never had a dream in color.

False. (I was actually quite shocked when i argued with my teacher once - he said ppl only ever dream in B&W - I couldnt believe what he was saying!)

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 

Always.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 

Every colour, depending on how aware i am  -  of remembering them - some colours i will never forget - a sunset/sky/clouds/storm, was once a 

purple(16 SVG) #800080 magenta3 #CD00CD sorry its too hard, none of these colours can acurately descibe that sky - it was every shade of purple and occasional pinks and every depth of grey cloud moving around (it was happening in fast-fwd - like when ppl film plants growing)

A bush with bees and bugs the other night had mulit-tonal leaves of every green.

I dream with very strong greens - light, dark - forest, lime. Fountains are aqua, and sparkle throught with light.


4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %

Not usally - i can only remember 1. maybe .05%  

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?

Yes, my colours can be extraordinarily vivid - i have never before experienced these colours. But this would only be 50% of my remembered dreams. 

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 

Maybe very occasionally. If so, than only segments are in B&W. Or only one dream within the 3 or 4 i have a night.

----------


## Mariano

1. I have never had a dream in color 
*Emm, My dreams always have colors =), so, that's false.*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
*Everynight*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
*All the colours*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? 
*mmm...I don't think so*

5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? 
*mmm, Don't understood this...*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 
*No*

7. Comments 

*Did I win something?*

----------


## acatalephobic

1. I have never had a dream in color = *False*

2. Do you dream in color?* Yes* If so how often? *Most of the time.*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. = *All every day colors that appear normally...except red, green, and blue, which are almost always more intense than usual. Worth noting that silver and gold hardly ever make an appearance.*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *Yes.* % *I don't know...maybe about 5% of the time...? That's a guess. Not all that often.*

5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? = *Yes. I've had a few where all the colors are a neon version; a few where everything was mostly black and white, except certain objects (mainly red, green, blue, and purple...one was yellow); one where eveything had a noticable blue overtone and one with an orange overtone, and one where all the color seemed faded or washed out.*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? = *Yes, but rarely. This is usually accompanied by a strange texture to everything as well, but not always.*

7. Comments = *Fun!*  ::D:  *There should be a thread like this on weird textures...I've had a lot of those.*

----------


## Higurashi

1. I have never had a dream in color 
    False.

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
    Yes. All of the dreams I can remember(except one) have been in color. 

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  
    Everyday normal colors I see in day-to-day life.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? &#37; 
    No.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
    No.

6. Do you have black and  white dreams? 
    I have once.

----------


## cate

I do dream in colour because I dont realise Im dreaming,but I also dream in monotone or black and white...some of my dreams are in the dark..like night scenes but I know its daytime.The monotone dreams are the ones that interest me.

----------


## Banana

that just made me realise that 97&#37; of the time, when i go outside in a dream, the sun is not out. it is day time but there is always grey clouds covering the whole sky or the sky is just grey.

all the colors are also covered by a shade of grey

----------


## Sentaku

*1. I have never had a dream in color*

No

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?*

Yes.  95%

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.* 

Everyday colors.  But sometimes the colors are wrong.  Like the grass is red or blue.

*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?*

Yes. 5-10%

*5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*

Not sure I fully understand this question... I'll say no.

*6. Do you have black and white dreams?*

Yes

----------


## OfficerFlake

1. I have never had a dream in color? FALSE

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?  Yes, 98%

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors: Saturated colors/green.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams?No.

5. Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?Yes. Most shades are darker then reality. Never thought of that before...

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 
None rememberable.

7. Comments
Interested as to what the results will mean.

----------


## Puffin

*1. I have never had a dream in color* 
No; they are always in color.

*2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?* 
Always.

*3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.*
Life-like colors, or slightly dulled, but not by much visibilty.

*4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %* 
0 - 1%.

*5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?*
No.

*6. Do you have black and white dreams?* 
No.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

1. I have never had a dream in color = No

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 99.99%

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. = Every color I've ever seen, my dreams use shading and highlights.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? I don't think so, but probably .1%

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? = Not in particular.


6. Do you have black and white dreams? = Probably .1%

7. No comment

----------


## sheogorath

1. I have never had a dream in color 
no

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
yes, all the time

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
Blue and green shades, mostly dark shades of green or cool shades of blue

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
Full dreams, no. Dream scenes yes, about 15%

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
only once, i saw a burning hot yellow- orange colored wall.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 
no

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

1. I have never had a dream in color
*False, color all the time*
2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?
*99.9%*
3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.
*Blue, green are very dominant*
4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %
*never*
5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
*my life is blue and green i guess*
6. Do you have black and white dreams?
*no*
7. Comments
*Anybody else a Green/Blue dreamer?*

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

> 3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. 
> Blue and green shades, mostly dark shades of green or cool shades of blue



Pardon the double post, but hey, Blue/Green dreamers need an exclusive club

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

1. I have never had a dream in color
False

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?
Yes; I do not remember any that were not in color.

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.
Mostly real life color. Everything shifts to a nearer shade of gray when overcast. Green is often prominent outdoors.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %
No.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
Sometimes things have less color saturation.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 
No.

----------


## Vranna

1. I have never had a dream in color 
*false*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
*Yes, always*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.  
*Every color you can imagine*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
*Maybe twice a year*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
*Sometimes colors aren't as bright as in my everyday life, sometimes they are much brighter as if I were on mushrooms*

6. Do you have black and  white dreams? 
*I have never had e black and white dream*

5.Questions or comments
*My teacher told me dreaming in color is something the new generation does and that it is because of evolution. He's never had a dream in color in his whole life, as far as he can remember. I don't believe this is true, my grandmother dreams in color too. But are there more people who know old(er) people that have never ever dreamed in color too?*

----------


## Zhaylin

Sorry if I've already answered this...

1. I have never had a dream in color
Not true

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often?
Almost always (99% of my dreams are in color)

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.
My dreams are filled with the colors I see in my every day waking life, though some colors stand out more often than others (I have many recurring dreams with dark, vibrant orange for instance)

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? %
Not sure what this mean?  Dreams in only one color?  I can't recall ever having had such.

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
Sometimes objects etc are colored in shades not common to reality (purple apples, for example).  Usually, however, objects are colored as they should be

6. Do you have black and white dreams?
Maybe a couple my entire life

7. Comments
N/A

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

1. I have never had a dream in color: *No*

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? *Yes,100%*

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors. *All colors, common*

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? *No, 0%*

5.*Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life? *Yes, I don't see a pattern, but some colors are darker or lighter in dreams then they would be in real life.*

6. Do you have black and white dreams? *No, but* once a very small fraction of a dream was black and white.

----------


## JJA79

I have dreamed in black and white before

I almost always dream in color 99% of the time.

My dreams consist of normal everyday colors/All common

No monochromatic dreams.

Foggy imagery makes it harder to tell but I'm almost totally sure my dreams come in shades that match my waking life.

Well a old style dream without color once but that's it.

----------


## Zezarict

1. I have never had a dream in color 
All In Colour

2. Do you dream in color? If so how often? 
Always

3. My dreams mostly consist of this or these colors.
Bright colours.

4. Do you have monochromatic dreams? % 
No

5.Do you have dreams in shades that do not reflect your everyday life?
Well if you mean what I think, there is a higher contrast in my dreams.

6. Do you have black and white dreams? 
No

----------

